# Tier 8



## Rastas (2. Januar 2009)

Auf MMOChampion sind ja bereits die neuen Tier8 Sets veröffentlicht worden,auf YouTube gibts ein passendes Video dazu. Wollte die Diskussion über das Aussehen der Sets mal bei Buffed starten um zu sehen was ihr so davon haltet... 

/discuss (wer die Sets sehen will,Google is your Friend).

P.S.: Hoffe der Thread wird nicht wieder wortlos gelöscht,wie ab und an bei News die noch nicht auf Buffed sind.


----------



## chrispeaces (2. Januar 2009)

Kann es sein das da der Pala fehlt?
Das T8 vom Hexer find ich sehr gut gelungen


----------



## N00ky (2. Januar 2009)

Ich denke er meint das hier:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_E0O4dKx0w
http://www.mmo-champion.com/index.php?topic=32357.0

für die, die es nicht so schnell finden (wollen)...

Also ich find die sind ganz passend zu wotlk...

Besonders Death Knight, warlock und Priest find ich geil...

Naja, aber die Schurken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber leider fehlen meine Klassen: Krieger, Pala, Dudu...


----------



## Dropz (2. Januar 2009)

wie sehen die denn aus kannste das mal verlinken?


----------



## Dropz (2. Januar 2009)

N00ky schrieb:


> Ich denke er meint das hier:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_E0O4dKx0w
> http://www.mmo-champion.com/index.php?topic=32357.0
> 
> ...


danke


----------



## Assor (2. Januar 2009)

Mage sieht aus wie Platte
Hunter sind ja mal 1. true und 2. evil
DK's sind weniger true und evil als Hunter ...
Priests haben Style, Kopfteil passt nicht.
Schurken sidn wohl gerade konvertiert.
Warlocks wurden wohl gerade von einer Eule mal richtig gut durchgebürstet.
MMOChampions: Druids / Paladins / Shamans / Warrior sets are not in the game files for the moment, it also seems that there isn't any texture for the male version of the rogue set. Just wait a few more weeks and we'll probably see everything on 3.1 PTRs.


----------



## The Future (2. Januar 2009)

Die t8 teile sind noch garnicht draussen soviel dazu.


----------



## Assor (2. Januar 2009)

The schrieb:


> Die t8 teile sind noch garnicht draussen soviel dazu.



Naja in den Game Datein sind sie schon enthalen. Erscheinen werden sie erst mit dem nächsten Content Patch.
Mehr Infos: http://www.mmo-champion.com/index.php?topic=32357.0


----------



## chrispeaces (2. Januar 2009)

Passt zwar nich hier her, aber weiß jemand wo ich mir das T7 vom Paladin anschauen kann?


----------



## 4 the Donuts (2. Januar 2009)

Rastas schrieb:


> Auf MMOChampion sind ja bereits die neuen Tier8 Sets veröffentlicht worden,auf YouTube gibts ein passendes Video dazu. Wollte die Diskussion über das Aussehen der Sets mal bei Buffed starten um zu sehen was ihr so davon haltet...
> 
> /discuss (wer die Sets sehen will,Google is your Friend).
> 
> P.S.: Hoffe der Thread wird nicht wieder wortlos gelöscht,wie ab und an bei News die noch nicht auf Buffed sind.



T8 ist die Hälfte weider mal Misslungen - ich glaub diese Aussage reicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin deinem 'PS' hast du dir Buffed als besten Freund gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karius (2. Januar 2009)

Das erste was ich zum T8 Design ins Gildenforum gepostet habe war: "Warum müssen Mages immer aussehen wie laufende Dildos? -.- "


----------



## Dradka (2. Januar 2009)

Bis auf warlock sehn die irgendwie...gleich aus


----------



## 4 the Donuts (2. Januar 2009)

Rastas schrieb:


> Auf MMOChampion sind ja bereits die neuen Tier8 Sets veröffentlicht worden,auf YouTube gibts ein passendes Video dazu. Wollte die Diskussion über das Aussehen der Sets mal bei Buffed starten um zu sehen was ihr so davon haltet...
> 
> /discuss (wer die Sets sehen will,Google is your Friend).
> 
> P.S.: Hoffe der Thread wird nicht wieder wortlos gelöscht,wie ab und an bei News die noch nicht auf Buffed sind.



T8 ist die Hälfte weider mal Misslungen - ich glaub diese Aussage reicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin deinem 'PS' hast du dir Buffed als besten Freund gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assor (2. Januar 2009)

chrispeaces schrieb:


> Passt zwar nich hier her, aber weiß jemand wo ich mir das T7 vom Paladin anschauen kann?



Zwei Posts vor deinem hab ich schon geschrieben, dass ua das Palaset noch nicht in den Gamedatein zu finden ist ...


----------



## LoLTroll (2. Januar 2009)

Karius schrieb:


> "Warum müssen Mages immer aussehen wie laufende Dildos? -.- "



Ich finde das Magier set ist mal das geilste von allen bisher. Das verkörpert endlich mal das was ich unter Magie verstehe !


----------



## Rarus (2. Januar 2009)

Sehen ja alle ganz net aus aber was mit Paladin,Druide und Krieger??? weil ich habe genau diese chars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tzella (2. Januar 2009)

also ich find das schurkenset eig ganz nobel, nur den kopf wird man wohl ausblenden müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chrispeaces (2. Januar 2009)

Zwei Posts vor deinem hab ich schon geschrieben, dass ua das Palaset noch nicht in den Gamedatein zu finden ist ...


Das mag ja für das T8 stimmen, aber ich suche ja T7


----------



## ANubiZzz (2. Januar 2009)

WL finde ich diesmal sehr schick. =)  wesendlich besser als T7/t3 ...  


und die die fehlen..  time shows!..


----------



## Assor (2. Januar 2009)

chrispeaces schrieb:


> Zwei Posts vor deinem hab ich schon geschrieben, dass ua das Palaset noch nicht in den Gamedatein zu finden ist ...
> 
> 
> Das mag ja für das T8 stimmen, aber ich suche ja T7


http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/armorsets/ verdammt da auch nicht, dann am besten ingame atlasloot ;>


----------



## chrispeaces (2. Januar 2009)

Da war ich auch schon, aber da gehts nur bis T6


----------



## Pfefi (2. Januar 2009)

beim rogue helm hat sich blizz wieder übertroffen -.-


----------



## Kwatamehn (2. Januar 2009)

Ich find auch Hunter nicht so toll..der Helm ist ja mal ziemlich daneben, da sieht man eher wie ein geschossener Elch an der Wand aus...

Die Schultern mit den vielen Mini-Stacheln sind jetzt auch nicht der Reisser....


----------



## Dropz (2. Januar 2009)

Ich finde,dass die echt gut aussehen außer das vom Hunter das passt garnicht


----------



## neo1986 (2. Januar 2009)

N00ky schrieb:


> Ich denke er meint das hier:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_E0O4dKx0w
> http://www.mmo-champion.com/index.php?topic=32357.0
> 
> ...


Schurke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Haha Palas haben noch garkeins das is doch ein guter ausgleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1337Stalker (2. Januar 2009)

Warlock und Hunter sind meiner Meinung nach bisher die besten Styles...


----------



## Zuogolpon (2. Januar 2009)

Also wenn ich das mal sagen darf... diese Dinger hab ich vor 1/2 Jahr schon bei Youtube gesehn und dort wurden sie als T7 verkauft...

Ich dachte da hat sich wer unnütz Arbeit gemacht neue Modelle zu machen...
Aber aufMO Champion steht ja auch , dass diese Modelle schon lange bekannt waren^^

Ich persöhnlich spiele auch einen Hexer und finde das Set ein wenig affig..Nagut das T7 war eine Enttäuschung =(
Das angeblich neue sieht ein stück weit besser aus es kommt nicht an dieses geile Set von damals heran  -
  T6 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe mal, dass diese Waffen und Rüssimodelle nicht echt sind^^

MfG
Z

Edit: Mich erinnert das Hunter Set irgendwie (außer Schulter und Helm ) an das Arthas set xD
       Das Warlock Set sieht aus wie ein böser Priest-Dudu.....


----------



## EisblockError (2. Januar 2009)

Omg hunter sieht so hamma aus, bin gespannt was mit T9 kommt


----------



## Deadwool (2. Januar 2009)

In Bewegung sehen die Sets wesentllich besser aus, finde ich:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=FOGdfC5FWRw

Das Video ist schon etwas älter, nämlich aus der Vor-WotLK Zeit. Es zeigt aber genau die Sets, die MMO Champion jetzt als T8 bestätigt.


----------



## Assor (2. Januar 2009)

chrispeaces schrieb:


> Da war ich auch schon, aber da gehts nur bis T6



T3 = T7,5 mit minimalen Überarbeitungen


----------



## EspCap (2. Januar 2009)

Assor schrieb:


> Schurken sidn wohl gerade konvertiert.



Die sehen eher aus wie konterminiert Oo


----------



## Sevarine (2. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Schurke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hehe, genau das gleiche hab ich mir auch gedacht.
Warum muss eigentlich der Schurke immer so einen SC***ß Helm kriegen?!
Aber ich finde diesmal sehen die WL gut aus, vorallem die Anspielung auf die Pest mit der Vogelmaske. (Früher hatten die Pest-Ärzte immer so eine Schnabelmaske und in dem Schnabel waren alle möglichen Kräuter und Öle damit sie sich nicht anstecken.)
Die sonstigen gehen, auch wenn ich finde, dass das Hunter-Set besser zum DK passt, wegen den Totenköpfen und diesem düsteren Aussehen.


----------



## mirror-egg (2. Januar 2009)

Ich finde am besten sehen Hunter, Mages und Hexer aus.


----------



## 4 the Donuts (2. Januar 2009)

Etz muss ich doch nochmal was loswerden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



# Mage sieht wirklich aus wie Platte und ja der Kopf passt überhaupt nicht .
# Priest schaut aus wie ein Schurke der sich die Schulterplatten eines Palas via Taschendiebstahl geklaut hat. Und es passt 0 zu Holys .
# Dks sehen aus wie immer .
# Hunter sieht aus wie ein warri .
# Rogue sieht aus als hätte er eine Halskrause an .
# Warlock sieht aus wie Sylvanas!!!

So far. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (2. Januar 2009)

Also wenn der TE zu faul ist, das zu linken, dann gibts von mir n grooooßes und staaarkes "LOL" !

Und ich find den Style der Sets... naja etwas "uneinfallsreich" .. aber wer weiss, vielleicht wird der Style noch geändert?


----------



## KenosDark (2. Januar 2009)

das wl T8 set sieht aus wie die Zeloten in Warhammer Online wenn sie T4 eq anhaben


----------



## neo1986 (2. Januar 2009)

Sevarine schrieb:


> Hehe, genau das gleiche hab ich mir auch gedacht.
> Warum muss eigentlich der Schurke immer so einen SC***ß Helm kriegen?!
> Aber ich finde diesmal sehen die WL gut aus, vorallem die Anspielung auf die Pest mit der Vogelmaske. (Früher hatten die Pest-Ärzte immer so eine Schnabelmaske und in dem Schnabel waren alle möglichen Kräuter und Öle damit sie sich nicht anstecken.)
> Die sonstigen gehen, auch wenn ich finde, dass das Hunter-Set besser zum DK passt, wegen den Totenköpfen und diesem düsteren Aussehen.


Schurken werden eh immer mehr randfiguren alle werden stärker haben 60k life nur wir schurken sind immernoch im im alten zustand  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und jetzt werden wir noch verunstalter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xgribbelfix (2. Januar 2009)

Ich finde der Rogue T8-Helm übertrifft soar T5...
Der Rest vom Rogue hat mir auf Anhieb gefallen, wie damals bei Bloodfang T2.


----------



## 4 the Donuts (2. Januar 2009)

KenosDark schrieb:


> das wl T8 set sieht aus wie die Zeloten in Warhammer Online wenn sie T4 eq anhaben


Viele die das hier lesen werden sich denken. Was zum Geier sind Zeloten in WAR? Und wie sehen die überhaupt aus?

Ich bin einer von ihnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belty (2. Januar 2009)

So also meine aktiven Klassen sind en Holy Priest und en Roge, naja der Rogue seit Lichking nicht mehr so aktiv aber naja...
T7 und T8 von Priest finde ich mal genial, besonders das T8 sieht ganz nett aus obwohl mir die T7 Schultern mehr gefallen^^ So ganz passt es zwar nicht zur heiligen Seite aber sieht trotzdem super aus
T7 Rogue naja nicht so das wahre, T8 hingegen finde ich wirklich super :-)
Endlich mal wieder was feines nachdem T6 so grottig aussah...


----------



## plopp123 (2. Januar 2009)

gott sei dank spiel ich hexer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der sieht im seuchenfürst style mal richtig gut aus. Die anderern Klassen sehen manchmal entweder sehr komisch oder gewöhnungsbedürftig aus. Aber beschweren bringt ja eh nix, und wenn die nen monat draußen sind beschwert sich eh keiner drüber. 

MfG Plopp


----------



## neo1986 (2. Januar 2009)

Xgribbelfix schrieb:


> Ich finde der Rogue T8-Helm übertrifft soar T5...
> Der Rest vom Rogue hat mir auf Anhieb gefallen, wie damals bei Bloodfang T2.


Naja vielleicht liegts auch an dem hässlichen Troll der die rüstung an hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vielleicht sieht die an anderen besser aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mazze3333 (2. Januar 2009)

Ganz ehrlich?
Ich habe bisher nur das Hunter T8 gesehen und es sieht gar nicht nach hunter aus..Es sieht mehr nach Platte aus..Fast alle Farben bis auf grün sind undenkbar..

Okay..Die Waffen sehen ganz gut aus..Bis natürlich? Hunter sachen :/


----------



## Adock (2. Januar 2009)

Guckt euch bitte dieses Video (Klick mich) an und achtet mal auf den Anführer von den Verlassenen...
An welches Set erinnert es euch sehr stark????

Naja da sieht man mal woher das Warlock set kommt... Also eig. nix neues.


----------



## KenosDark (2. Januar 2009)

4 schrieb:


> Viele die das hier lesen werden sich denken. Was zum Geier sind Zeloten in WAR? Und wie sehen die überhaupt aus?
> 
> Ich bin einer von ihnen.
> 
> ...



^^

naja hier mal ein ig Link von einen Zelot

Klick Mich

Ansonsten ist Google euer Freund.


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (2. Januar 2009)

Das schönste Set, war das T2 Palaset, finde ich...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
T9 !!!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
T10 !!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

.. und ja, is natürlich ein Fake! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## enci91 (2. Januar 2009)

Meine Klasse, Mage, sieht sehr gelungen aus find ich..
Nur DK ist blöd, das ist genau das was auch Mograine an hat..bissl einfallslos find ich, das war bisher was besonderes das der nicht wie Fordring in irgendnem bekannten Set rumgelaufen ist. Genauso ist es beim Warlock, das sieht dem von Putress ( der Typ aus der Questreihe um die Pforte des Zorns ) ziemlich ähnlich.
Aber alles in allem eine weite Distanzierung von den Arena-Sets, die um längen langweiliger aussehen ( was mir wurscht ist, da ich eh kein pvp spiele^^ )

mfg


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (2. Januar 2009)

Sehen ganz gut aus, bis auf Magier...
Aber warum gibt es 4 verschiedene Farben?


----------



## m1chel (2. Januar 2009)

tragen Priester und Mage jetzt platte oder was.
alle beschissen bis auf Hexer, der ist genial


----------



## Tabulon (2. Januar 2009)

Ich finde das die Sets alle ganz toll aussehen!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber was isn eig. aus den neuen pvp sets geworden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mazze3333 (2. Januar 2009)

Adock schrieb:


> Guckt euch bitte dieses Video (Klick mich) an und achtet mal auf den Anführer von den Verlassenen...
> An welches Set erinnert es euch sehr stark????
> 
> Naja da sieht man mal woher das Warlock set kommt... Also eig. nix neues.


Hehe hast recht..Fast identisch


4 Farben, dass man sich alles mal vorstellen kann..Wird halt nur 1 genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Soll ja noch ein bisschen was neu sein wenn man es bekommt..


----------



## 4 the Donuts (2. Januar 2009)

DogTheBountyHunter schrieb:


> Das schönste Set, war das T2 Palaset, finde ich...
> 
> .. und ja, is natürlich ein Fake!
> 
> ...


Den Fake find ich toll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Barlow hatte also doch Recht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adock (2. Januar 2009)

@ DogTheBountyHunter

Dein T9 macht mich schon fertig, es leuchtet viel zu stark, da bekommt man ja Augen-Krebs, wenn man sich das mehrere Stunden auf seinem Bildschirm ansieht. XD


----------



## Kwatamehn (2. Januar 2009)

mazze3333 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich?
> Ich habe bisher nur das Hunter T8 gesehen und es sieht gar nicht nach hunter aus..Es sieht mehr nach Platte aus..Fast alle Farben bis auf grün sind undenkbar..
> 
> Okay..Die Waffen sehen ganz gut aus..Bis natürlich? Hunter sachen :/




Welche Waffen?



und da sieht man wieder wie die Geschmäcker auseinander gehen....da haben schon einige gemeint Hunter sieht geil aus...mir und dir geällts nicht - mal ehrlich, brauch ich ein Geweih am Schädel? Was noch, nen Gamsbart?

Aber auch wir gehen meinungstechnisch auseinader....Jäger trägt schwere Rüstung...wie soll das sonst aussehen? und grün? Hallo...sollen wir ein Robin Hood Verschnitt mit grünen Strumpfhosen sein?

In BC gabs schon genug kunterbunte Sachen..da finde ich dunkle einfache Farben weit angebrachter...., der untere Teil sieht ja ok aus, die Schultern sind mickrig und die Ministacheln lächerlich..und der Helm is ne Frechheit.

Wenn schon ein episches Set, sollte es auch mächtig aussehen...eben wie ne Rüstung...also das finde ich durchaus ok.


----------



## Rastas (2. Januar 2009)

DogTheBountyHunter schrieb:


> Also wenn der TE zu faul ist, das zu linken, dann gibts von mir n grooooßes und staaarkes "LOL" !
> 
> Und ich find den Style der Sets... naja etwas "uneinfallsreich" .. aber wer weiss, vielleicht wird der Style noch geändert?




ich muss sagen du kennst buffed nicht gut... ich habe mir absichtlich die Verlinkungen gespart weil ein Thread mit Screens von den Deathknight-Rassen Kombos einfach mal wortlos verschwunden ist und ich PM hatte...


----------



## mazze3333 (2. Januar 2009)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Welche Waffen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die neuen Uludar Waffen halt..Die sind unter den Sets abgebildet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja..Schwere Rüstung..Wir hatten meistens Schuppen o.Ä. man erkannte es eigentlich von weitem und konnte es gut unterscheiden..Das neue kann auch ein DK tragen und sieht nach Platte aus, wobei wäre ja cool, wenn Hunter Platte tragen würden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Welche Farbe würdest du den bevorzugen?
Und das mit dem Geweih..Da meckern viele


----------



## Nordur (2. Januar 2009)

Als ich Putress das erste mal gesehen habe, habe ich nur gedacht: Omg gief epixx!!!11elf.
In WotLK wollte ich eig das Set sammeln aber iwie hab ich das net bekommen und habe zum Schluss doch gedacht das, das wohl eine einzigartige Npc Rüstung ist....bis ich eben das T8 Video gesehen hab... und jetzt freue ich mich tierisch auf t8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 4 the Donuts (2. Januar 2009)

Adock schrieb:


> @ DogTheBountyHunter
> 
> Dein T9 macht mich schon fertig, es leuchtet viel zu stark, da bekommt man ja Augen-Krebs, wenn man sich das mehrere Stunden auf seinem Bildschirm ansieht. XD


Schau dir an wie Tauren kämpfen - da bekommst du auch ein Geschwühr in der Pupile. In dem Mom bis tdu aber glaub ich froh drüber. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btt: Noch einmal: Allg. find ich die Sets nicht so der Burner, aber ( 'Tx' | [x>8]  ) lässt ja noch einen Hoffnungsschimmer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WL ist wirklich Bombe. Und Sylvanas dreht sich im Schlackebad wenn seine Dublikate laufen sieht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (2. Januar 2009)

Adock schrieb:


> @ DogTheBountyHunter
> 
> Dein T9 macht mich schon fertig, es leuchtet viel zu stark, da bekommt man ja Augen-Krebs, wenn man sich das mehrere Stunden auf seinem Bildschirm ansieht. XD



Echt?
Naja, ich seh das nimmer so stark, bin so n leuchten schon gewohnt von der Augenkrebsfalle vom Hunter^^


----------



## LordNero (2. Januar 2009)

Also ich weiß nicht ob sich hier noch einige dran erinnern aber z.B. das Priester-Set wurde bereits kurz vor WotLk gepostet und als T7 ausgegeben. Für mich scheint das etwas naja ich glaube nicht das Blizzard wirklich diese Set's ins Spiel bringt.
ACHTUNG: Eigene Meinung enthalten.


----------



## Asoriel (2. Januar 2009)

Schade, das wohl einzige WL-Set das beschissen aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die anderen: Naja. Rogue ist gewöhnungsbedürftig, Priest aber wahnsinns genial!


----------



## mazze3333 (2. Januar 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Schade, das wohl einzige WL-Set das beschissen aussieht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du siehst aus wie ein Verlassener, ist doch eig. ganz okay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## raeugen (2. Januar 2009)

also ich finde die sets lange nicht so kitschig und bunt wie T5/T6..   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die waren echt furchtbar..

Priester und Hexer sind besonders gut gelungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackshadow3993 (2. Januar 2009)

naja an die die fest glauben das dies t8 sei. ich kann euch versichern ich habe diese sets bereits vor wotlk als angebliches t7 auf youtube gefunden.
ich fand die sets als t7 eig recht nice wurde aber dann noch nich ins game eingefügt deswegen denke ich eher nich das dies t8 ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich kann mal raussuchen obs das alte vid noch gibt dann poste ich den link als beweis mfg =)


----------



## Irondragon1887 (2. Januar 2009)

is schade das sie pala noch nicht drin haben das würde mich mal intressieren! Vieleicht kommt das set ja dem t2 nahe ohne es zu kopieren weil das war bisher das geilste set


----------



## youngceaser (2. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Schurke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich sags mal so palas haben wenigstens noch die chance das es gut aussieht schurken nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## youngceaser (2. Januar 2009)

Blackshadow3993 schrieb:


> naja an die die fest glauben das dies t8 sei. ich kann euch versichern ich habe diese sets bereits vor wotlk als angebliches t7 auf youtube gefunden.
> ich fand die sets als t7 eig recht nice wurde aber dann noch nich ins game eingefügt deswegen denke ich eher nich das dies t8 ist
> 
> 
> ...


aber wenn das doch schon implemetiert ist dann gehts doch gar nicht anders des video von dir war wahrscheinlich als t7 noch nicht sicher war aber so wie ich des verstehe ist es schon auf der festplatte drauf


----------



## 481Nummer1 (2. Januar 2009)

nix neues...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOGdfC5FWRw

gibts schon fast ein jahr nur wusste man nich das es t8 is.


----------



## Blackshadow3993 (2. Januar 2009)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZQqKhz-Y1Q    =) habs gefunden finds zwar schade da die sets echt nice sind aber es ist nun  mal nen fake


----------



## Atroniss (2. Januar 2009)

naja sieht alles so blechdosen aus


----------



## Twoancle (2. Januar 2009)

http://warcraftmovies.com/stream.php?id=76115&stream=2 

hier gibts nochma die t8 sets ingame...gabs scho vor nem halben jahr auf der seite^^

Naja, wenn die wirklich so aussehen, dann bin ich ma gespannt wie platte aussehen soll...ich mein die schultern bei priest sehen scho so aus, als obs platte wär xD

Jedenfalls gefällt mir Schurke dennoch am meisten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gefesselt (2. Januar 2009)

Also die Sets sehen ja mal richtig geil aus

Hexer ist wie immer das Stylististe
Priester sehen auch hammer aus
Schurken sehen aus wie ein Clown xD
Magier haben nach dem T6 Leuchtturm wieder ein stylisches set
Todesritter und Jäger sehen, finde ich, iwie sehr ähnlich aus, gefällt mir aber^^

Mal ne frage, warum haben die die Sets in jeweils 4 Farben immer?


----------



## Georan (2. Januar 2009)

Tzella schrieb:


> also ich find das schurkenset eig ganz nobel, nur den kopf wird man wohl ausblenden müssen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bin ich der einzige der den schurkenkopf über stylisch findet?!


----------



## 481Nummer1 (2. Januar 2009)

Twoancle schrieb:


> http://warcraftmovies.com/stream.php?id=76115&stream=2
> 
> hier gibts nochma die t8 sets ingame...gabs scho vor nem halben jahr auf der seite^^
> 
> ...




gut das der link das selbe video zeigt, dass ich schon vorhin gepostet hab...


----------



## Georan (2. Januar 2009)

Tzella schrieb:


> also ich find das schurkenset eig ganz nobel, nur den kopf wird man wohl ausblenden müssen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bin ich der einzige der den schurkenkopf über stylisch findet?!


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (2. Januar 2009)

Georan schrieb:


> bin ich der einzige der den schurkenkopf über stylisch findet?!



ja ^^

Aber weiß nicht was ihr gegen das Hexer-Set habt, finde das am besten.


----------



## Nyxon (2. Januar 2009)

Georan schrieb:


> bin ich der einzige der den schurkenkopf über stylisch findet?!



Nein,ich finde den Schurkenkopf auch sehr sehr gelungen.
Ich weiss ja wirklich nicht was ihr habt, oder vieleicht sehe ich die Sets auch ganz anders als ihr, aber ich finde JEDES Set ist gelungen T0,5,T1,T2 usw...und das von jeder Klasse.
Ich bringe die Sets auch mit der jeweiligen Klasse in verbindung,vieleicht ist das der unterschied zu den Leuten die sagen "bah sieht kacke aus".

Beispielsweise der T8 Kopf des Schurken: Er passt einfach wirklich gut zum Schurken..er sieht aus wie eine typische alte Phantom-Maske und das past ebend zum Schurken,sieht echt bombe aus :>
Dann vom Schurken T8 die Schulter Animationen...geil^^ Passen auch richtig gut..klasse..ich freu mich^^


----------



## ShadowXanTos (2. Januar 2009)

hey, priester sieht ja mal super aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das von hunter ist auch recht cool.

aber das von hexenmeister find ich nicht soo gut.. aber geschmackssache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arnorns (2. Januar 2009)

warlock sieht so richtig geil nach... nekromant aus, richtig gut
hunter und dk hätte man vertauschen solln, dann würds besser aussehn


----------



## KinayFeelwood (2. Januar 2009)

finde auch, dass das eines der styligsten sets ist, die es bis jetzt gibt...

Hexer sehen wirklich böse und gleichzeitig cool aus.
Jäger sehen sehr böse aus...aber der Style passt irgendwie!
Deathknights sehen vom Set Huntern leicht ähnlich, hat aber auch wirklich style...
Das set vom Magier ist wirklich beeindruckend...Sieht irgendwie seltsam aus...gefällt mir aber!
Priester sind wirklich genial...Das Set ist einfach super...
Insgesamt sehr gut gelungen...
Würde meinen, dass es wohl das vom Aussehen bis jetzt am besten ausgestattete Set ist^^...


----------



## Adnuf (2. Januar 2009)

Ich finds zwar schade das die warry's noch nit drin sind in sachen t8 ABER t3 und t6 fand ich super auch wen ich beides leider nie hatte ;(

Das T7 des Kriegers find ich auch gut bin gespannt wie dan T8 aussieht evtl wie T2?? 

Naja solangs nit wie T3/T7 vom Pala ausieht mit seinem Raumanzug


----------



## SixNight (2. Januar 2009)

naja die sachen sehen ganz okay aus nur kann es sein das dudu und warri fehlen ?


----------



## mumba (2. Januar 2009)

Schurke und Priester sieht mal ganz pöse aus...


----------



## 3r1k (2. Januar 2009)

Ich finde die sets alle (!) sehr gelungen bisher. Die leute die hier sagen, die priests würden wie palas aussehen, sollten sich vielleicht mal klar machen, dass es sich hier um sets aus ulduar handelt! Da ist die metallische optik nur mehr als logisch.

btw das schurkenset ist, finde ich, noch mit das beste :O


----------



## HackZu (2. Januar 2009)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, ob das wirklich T8 sein soll, den Magierkopf trägt ja schon ein NPC in Dalaran.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abe15 (2. Januar 2009)

The schrieb:


> Die t8 teile sind noch garnicht draussen soviel dazu.



OMG woran hast du denn das erkannt?? Etwa daran, das man sie noch nicht im Spiel bekommen kann?
Gz , du hast den Entdeckerpreis 2009 gewonnen!


----------



## Polllllllllle (2. Januar 2009)

oh gott die hunter t8s sehen ja mal dermaßen GEIL aus!!!! HUNTER FTW!!!


----------



## Bihd (2. Januar 2009)

die neuen t teil seh hammer aus besser als das lumpige t7^^ und grad für den hunter ist es wie geschafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vinosec (2. Januar 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Ich finde das Magier set ist mal das geilste von allen bisher. Das verkörpert endlich mal das was ich unter Magie verstehe !




/sign    

iwie erinnert mich das an mobs auf FinalFantasy  da bedauer ichs mal wieder dass ich keinen mage hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crystania (2. Januar 2009)

Das vom Priester sieht ja mal hammergeil aus... Genauso wie das vom Hexer und Schurken ;-) Leider hab ich nur n Priest und n Mage ... wobei ich das vom Magier mal so zum ..... übergeben finde. Naja gucken wie das an meiner Elfe aussieht -.-


----------



## Fearforfun (2. Januar 2009)

Wie gut das ich Pve Hexer spiel =D
Das seht sieht ja ma richtig geil aus, also vom pvp ma abgesehen scheinen die chef entwickler/designer immer noch WL zu spielen


----------



## LegendaryDood (2. Januar 2009)

Also ich finde das Hunter Set is das geilste. Und das vom DK find ich auch cool.

Mal eine noobige Frage so am Rand...wieso gibt es die Sets in 4 farblich unterschiedlichen Ausführungen Oo...ich dachte es gibt nur dann Unterschiede wenn man normal oder hero geht


----------



## N00ky (2. Januar 2009)

Bin mir nicht sicher, aber das PvP-Set hat ja auch noch ne eigene Farbe. 

So war z.b. bei T4 das Gladi set eher Schwarz und dunkel und das T4 Krieger set aus den Raid-Instanzen eher bräunlich...

Oder einfach sie suchen sich noch ne Farbe aus...


----------



## Plakner (2. Januar 2009)

Also die Sets wurden doch schon vor langer Zeit bekannt gegeben bzw veröffentlicht.
Also ich dachte ja erst des wär t7^^
FInd die ganz gut gelungen muss ich sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 3r1k (2. Januar 2009)

@LegendaryDood:

einmal wären da 10er und 25er version, dann gibt es evtl noch npc's die die rüstungen tragen (nur in einer anderen farbe) und es gibt vielleicht wieder nonset items mit dem set style (siehe t5 / t6)


----------



## Shindira (2. Januar 2009)

Die Sets sehen alle ganz nett aus bis auf hier und da mal eine kleinigkeit. Haben alle etwas dunkles und das passt halt zu Northrend.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hoffentlich geht das Druiden set auch in die Richtung und vorallem bitte keinen Power Ranger Paladin sets mehr, die können einem ja schon fast leid tun.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astrad (2. Januar 2009)

4 schrieb:


> # Warlock sieht aus wie Sylvanas!!!




Ich weiss ja nicht,ob du schon jemals Sylvanas gesehen hast,aber ich glaube nicht.Der Hexenmeister erinnert nämlich viel mehr an Putress,als an Sylvanas... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
@Topic. 

Naja,die bisher bekannten Sets interessieren mich nicht.Spiele Krieger und Druide.Aber irgendwie sieht das meiste wieder aus wie die dickste Platte und teilweise ist mir wieder zuviel "bling bling" dran :/.


----------



## KaNx (2. Januar 2009)

Ich glaube, dass das alles Fake ist. 
1. Hunter und sogar Mage sehen beide aus wie Plattenrüstung 
2. Ich denke nicht, dass sie den Hexer durch dieses Set in den Großapotheker Putress verwandeln ;-)


----------



## KinayFeelwood (2. Januar 2009)

Astrad schrieb:


> [...] teilweise ist mir wieder zuviel "bling bling" dran :/.


das war vorher aber noch extremer bei manchen sets...
wenn du mal überlegst, wie das in bc aussah...
da war zwar ungefähr genauso (oder mehr habe grad nich alle rüstungssets im kopf)viel glitzer mist
aber dafür hatte das alles so schreckliche farben...
finde ich das schon eine verbesserung^^



> 2. Ich denke nicht, dass sie den Hexer durch dieses Set in den Großapotheker Putress verwandeln ;-)


wieso wär doch nett^^
würd ich mir vielleicht nochmal nen hexer hochspielen, wenn die so stylische sets bekommen...


----------



## Legonas (2. Januar 2009)

ich will ja nurmal anmerken das die Models seit gut einem Jaht bekannt sind...


----------



## Aralonus (2. Januar 2009)

DK und Priest T8 gefallen mir sehr gut.
Das T8 des Priesters sieht omber aus, da es wie Platte aussieht ;D
Mage und WL ...naja...es geht...
Aber Schurke sieht total blöd aus....
Bin mal auf Pala und Schami gespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seppix@seppix (2. Januar 2009)

Ich weis nicht gerade der Warlock ist zwar nen bisle gewöhungs bedürfdig sieht aber dann irgendwie doch cool aus grade das grüne find ich geil.
Aber jetzt mal erlich der Hunter??? alter was ham die da gemacht der sieht ja aus wien Bollwerk (übelst geil nur so aber trotsdem )
Alles in allem sehen die Rüstungen wärmer aus als bei BC ^^ und mit warm mein ich die temperatur 

Aber ich weiß net warum die Schultern vom DK erinern mich an die vom Priester T6 wenn man mal die Farbe wegläst 

Schurke find ich sieht beschissen aus auser der Helm der hat was


----------



## Syrics (2. Januar 2009)

SCHURKE T8 ROCKT DOCH MAL!!!

Jaja Captain Caps...

Ich find Schurke T8 sieht besser aus als alles andere o.O

Der Kopf..Naja auf dem ersten Blick sieht er wirklich affig aus, aber wenn man es genauer betrachtet (und dazu das video gesehen wo sie sich bewegen) kommt, in mischung mit diesen grünen Blitzen, ein nrichtiges 'kranker clown' gefühl auf *lol*..Was ich recht stylisch finde! (Macht den Schurke n angsteinflößender!)

edit: nichts in wow ist angsteinflössend...aber eventuell für die leute in wow..


----------



## Lisutari (2. Januar 2009)

Kann ich dir nicht zusimmen, das ist nichtmal für n Kind angsteinflößend


----------



## seppix@seppix (2. Januar 2009)

Sry lila net grün


----------



## Shataar (2. Januar 2009)

meine favoriten sind Priest und Hunter die sehen einfach nur geil aus


----------



## Gnôrke (2. Januar 2009)

also priest ist echt gelungen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kwatamehn (2. Januar 2009)

Shataar schrieb:


> meine favoriten sind Priest und *Hunter* die sehen einfach nur geil aus




Jo, mit dem Geweih am Kopf kannst du dich echt unauffällig an Talbuks ranpirschen...die wollen sich dann viell. eher mit dir paaren anstatt davon zu rennen.
Nur aufpassen, dass du mit den Mini-Nieten Schultern nicht im Dickicht hängen bleibst.

Aja zum Verständnis: der Helm und die mickrigen Poppel-Schultern mit Nieten drauf wie auf ner Jeans-Kutte von nem Old School Punk finde ich nicht wirklich gelungen - der Rest ist ok (zum Glück kann man den Helm ausblenden - da fand ich ja T4 noch besser)


----------



## Syrics (2. Januar 2009)

Vote 4 PvP EQ sieht aus wie PvE EQ nur mit Farbenunterschied.


Find ich besser..Da PvE items meist einfach geileren style haben als PvP items.


----------



## noizycat (2. Januar 2009)

Bekommen Warlocks den Helm von Putress oder was. XD 


Naja, bin ja mal gespannt, wie das dann wirklich aussieht an meiner Schurkin ... der Helm hat ja was von Wolf im Schafspelz, aber die Umsetzung .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber dieser seltsame Magierhelm toppt ja alles ... *lol*


----------



## Seph018 (2. Januar 2009)

Jeah Mograine-style für uns Todesritter!  Fand ich schon immer bei ihm echt geil den Helm...
Sieht alles echt interessant aus, finde eigentlich keins schlecht(naja hunter schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Und kann Syrics nur zustimmen, schaut recht seltsam aus das Schurkenset - find ich gut
und Priesterhelm is leider wirklich etwas unpassend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja passt schon


----------



## maselevic (2. Januar 2009)

ich finde den look der sets sehr nice und die armbrüste und gewehre sehen ja mal extrem geil aus


----------



## -Zirâ- (2. Januar 2009)

I lol'd hard

Schurken sind in letzterzeit iwi Benachteiligt.die sehn immer aus als würden sie in ihre Masken weinen xD


----------



## Alpax (2. Januar 2009)

is des Hexer-T8 nicht das was der seltsame Apotheker da in dem Video vor dem Wrathgate auch anhat ...


----------



## -Zirâ- (2. Januar 2009)

Jo, Brenn, Apotheker, Brenn!


----------



## baumthekaito (2. Januar 2009)

hunter ist sehr schick


----------



## Dropz (2. Januar 2009)

baumthekaito schrieb:


> hunter ist sehr schick


finde ich nicht,da es aussieht wie platte und überall Totenköpfe passen auch nicht


----------



## TheGui (2. Januar 2009)

Das DK set gibts seit nax zu 60er zeiten als NPC Skin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja hoffe T9 knallt dan richtig rein.


----------



## Laz0rgun (2. Januar 2009)

Hüstel, also das Kopfteil vom Mage ist ein bisschen landwirtschaftlich angehaucht meiner Meinung nach, sieht ja aus wie ein Huhnkopf o.O


----------



## Brisk7373 (2. Januar 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Omg hunter sieht so hamma aus, bin gespannt was mit T9 kommt



Erstmal solltest du deine Signatur gramatisch überarbeiten (bin sonst kein Rechtschreibflamer,und die Idee ist auch eigentlich ganz gut aber ein wenig unverständlich)
Meiner Meinung nach sind Hunter,Hexer und Todesritter am coolsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FieserFiesling (2. Januar 2009)

ach verdammt...die geilste klasse fehlt natuerlich wieder -_-


----------



## Teradas (2. Januar 2009)

Hiho,

Jo,ich finde sie alle sehr gut gelungen aber am meisten fasziniert mich das vom Warlock.
Aber komischerweise fehlen Pala,Warri,Schamane.


----------



## HGVermillion (2. Januar 2009)

Also zum Hexer fällt mir nur ein sie hätten das Set schon zu BC Zeiten bringen müssen, sieht mehr aus als hätte er einen Arakoa rupfen müssen um da drann zu kommen. Da hätte es wenigstens gepasst.


----------



## Andros-LL (2. Januar 2009)

Hmm die kommen mir alle sehr bekannt vor... damals hieß es aktuell das wäre das neue T7... ist jetzt schon etwas länger her aber als ich die Bilder sah viel es mir wieder ein... ich denke das dieses Set wieder nur ein Style sein könnte welches aber weder als T8 noch generell als Set definiert werden soll.

Wie gesagt damals hieß es dieses Set wäre T7... Vom Anblick her... es passt zwar zu Ulduar was ja eine Instanz der Titanen sein wird und somit viel mit Stein und Fels gearbeitet wurde allerdings finde ich diese teilweise sehr unpassend... Wenn die Klassen nicht drunter stehen würden könnte man glatt denken das wären alles Krieger oder DK Sets...

Naja ich glaube da mal nicht allzufest dran das diese Grafiken dem T8 entsprechen...


----------



## bockert (2. Januar 2009)

t9 und t10


----------



## Nimophelio (3. Januar 2009)

Ihr wisst aber schon das das WL Tier 8 schon in dem Cinematic fürs Wrath Gate war?
Das ist von der Apotheker Vereinigung.


----------



## Arben (3. Januar 2009)

bockert du bis the Man...

mir gefallen die Sets


----------



## Panador (3. Januar 2009)

Bin von Tier 8 begeistert als Magier. Finde Tier 3/7 optisch schrecklich (gut bzw allgemein fade, der Helm is schrecklich), DK T7 find ich häßlich, Pala etc. Ausnahmen wie Dudu, Priester sind nur unspektakulär. Allgemein bin ich von Tier 7 optisch schwer enttäuscht. Tier 8 scheint da n krasser Gegensatz zu sein, freu mich schon sehr drauf. Wobei ich hoffe, dass es das eventuell auch als Hosen-Variante gibt, wie's Rhonin etc. haben, wäre endlich mal ne Abwechslung zu Robe Jahraus Jahrein. Wie Pala T2 (imo das geilste Pala-Set, werd ich mir mit meinem auf 80 farmen, einfach Style-Need) ne nette Abwechslung zu sonstigen Pala-Sets war.

Priester T8 schaut ja mal (wieder, Priester haben imo neben Warlocks oft die schönsten Sets) Hammer aus.

Bei DK T8 bekommt man ja fast Lust den DK weiterzuleveln. ^^

Level aber derzeit meinen Pala statt DK, bin also auch mal sehr auf das Pala T8 gespannt.

Finde das Rogue-Set im Gegensatz zu vielen, wie es scheint, sehr nice. Der Helm hat ne .... "kranke" Optik, hat was von ner Maske aus nem Horrorfilm, oder ähnliches, für die Klasse ja nicht unpassend. Kann mir schon vorstellen, dass die den Schock-Effekt eines aus dem Stealth auftauschenden Schurken in passender Situation nochmal gut verstärkt - auf einmal den Gruselhelm vor dir... oo

Jäger.... jo... nicht schlecht, aber .... weird. Hirschkäfer quasi.... gg

Warlock - was soll ich sagen, wie immer haben die Locks die geilsten Sets....


----------



## Ligyron (3. Januar 2009)

Zu den Videos vom Anfang (ich hab mir jetz nich alles durchgelesen wenns schon wer gepostet hat sry) also, der Warlock is Putress und der Deathknight is Darion Mograine bzw. schaut genauso aus, also schätz ich mal es is ein Fake.
Falls es keiner is und Blizzard sich grad keine wirklichen Designer leisten kann und einfach mal Outfits von Charakteren klaut, dann sieht der Preist am geilsten aus.

so far  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panador (3. Januar 2009)

Äh.... und Magier sieht aus wie Rhonin... quasi...

mal gedacht, dass es anders rum ist? Haben Tier 8 schon gemacht und es eben schon mal paar wichtigen Chars angezogen, eben weils geil aussieht. In BC laufen ja auch zig Mobs mit T3-Look etc. rum.

Wieso sie Tirion kein Pala T8 angezogen haben, kA, vl war sein Design schon vor dem der anderen fertig oder sie hatten zu dem Zeitpunkt wo sie ihn implementieren wollten/mussten keine Idee mit der sie zufrieden waren und da isses eben T6 geworden - auch ein Fehler imo. Ein so wichtiger Char hätte eine eigene Rüstung verdient, ist ja auch in den Pestländern ewig mit "seiner" Brustplatte rumgelaufen.


----------



## Preform (3. Januar 2009)

bockert schrieb:


> t9 und t10




mahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 switch 4tw

b2t: Vor allem das Priester-Set sieht mal genial² aus! Noch besser als T7 imho =)


----------



## Gnap (3. Januar 2009)

hm die sets sehen voll futuristisch aus... irgend wie passt es mal so garnicht in die lichking welt :/


----------



## Abychef (3. Januar 2009)

Ich finde die sets eigentlich gelungen, vor allem die von stoff (priester könnten nen anderen Helm haben)
Nur Schurke sieht für mich irgendwie komisch aus, den Helm würd ich wohl ausblenden.


----------



## Nekramcruun (3. Januar 2009)

also die für magier priester und schurken finde ich nicht so toll aber der rest gefällt mir von der optik sehr gut.


----------



## trowhan (3. Januar 2009)

... 

hust

hust

kotz

hust

naja

ok


meine meinung ^^ was wohin gehört suchts euch aus ^^


----------



## Barbossa94 (3. Januar 2009)

Die haben da aber ein bisschen was geändert, aber schurke sieht immer noch mist aus.

Das vom WL ist immer noch das von Sylvanas...


----------



## Brubanani (3. Januar 2009)

gut das Druiden auch dabei waren bei den Videos -.-


----------



## BunnyBunny (3. Januar 2009)

Also DK- und Jägersets sehen ja mal wirklich gut aus.
Der Warlock sieht dagegen aus als hätte Blizzard ne gewöhnliche Wald- und Wieseneule ordentlich durchgebürstet. 

PS: Wer die geklaute Formulierung findet darf sie behalten :-P


----------



## Arben (3. Januar 2009)

Warlock sieht aus wie mittelalterliche Pestmasken, was imo wirklich gut passt und gut aussieht. Und Schurke hat was gruseliges mit der Maske, Micheal Meyers lässt grüßen.


----------



## Brubanani (3. Januar 2009)

Ziemlich scheisse einen Tread mit der überschrift T8 aufzumachen wenn nichtmal alle T sets dabei sind........










Holzkopf......


----------



## Rastas (3. Januar 2009)

Brubanani schrieb:


> Ziemlich scheisse einen Tread mit der überschrift T8 aufzumachen wenn nichtmal alle T sets dabei sind........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg... da ist jemand sooo cool... auch wenn einige sets nicht dabei sind handelt es sich eben immer noch um die tier8 sets... omg


----------



## Arben (3. Januar 2009)

Die Antwort hat echt viel zum Thema dazu getragen. Trotzdem bitte ich dich deinen geistigen Unrat demnächst wo anders zu entsorgen


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (4. Januar 2009)

Brubanani schrieb:


> Ziemlich scheisse einen Tread mit der überschrift T8 aufzumachen wenn nichtmal alle T sets dabei sind........
> 
> 
> 
> Holzkopf......


zum thema holzkopf: wer im Glaushaus sitzt soll nicht mit steinen werfen - und du wirfst mit gewaltigen felsbrocken

finde den thread informativ.
Die t8 aets sind gut gelungen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gradius@PTR (4. Januar 2009)

Ich find die sets sind gelungen, sowoh hexer alsauch schurke. 
Hexer passt meiner meinung nach sehr gut zu gebrechen, halt verderben und schurke sieht einfach nur psycho aus.


----------



## firehawk14 (4. Januar 2009)

Sarun/Syldana schrieb:


> Sehen ganz gut aus, bis auf Magier...
> Aber warum gibt es 4 verschiedene Farben?


1 Farbe für 10er set
1 Farbe für 25er set
1 Farbe für non set epics
1 Farbe für NPCS/andere non set epics


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (24. Februar 2009)

also die sets sehen einfac nur hammer aus. ABER das vom HEXENMEISTER sieht wirklich so hammer geil aus^^


----------



## ScreamSchrei (24. Februar 2009)

Kann die Meinung irgendwie nicht teilen das, das vom Warlock schön aussieht. Finds langweilig.. haben wir neuerdings Flügel und sind Engel? Wäre mir neu.. sowas würde eher zum Priest passen. Scheint wohl extreme Geschmackssache zu sein.. ich finde bisher das T7 (bzw. T3) vom Warlock doch besser.


----------



## Kaldreth (24. Februar 2009)

Assor schrieb:


> Mage sieht aus wie Platte
> .
> Priests haben Style, Kopfteil passt nicht.





Da stimm ich dir voll und ganz zu! Das mage Set sieht aus wie ne Plattenrüstung!


----------



## Deanne (24. Februar 2009)

Barbossa94 schrieb:


> Das vom WL ist immer noch das von Sylvanas...



Das stimmt nicht ganz. Lady Sylvanas trägt ein ganz anderes Outfit. Du meinst sicherlich Apotheker Putress.

Zum Thema: Ich finde das Hexer-T8-Set wirklich super. Endlich mal wieder ein Style, der dem Hexer voll und ganz entspricht. Gefällt mir total gut, auch wenn meine Menschen-Dame damit sicherlich nicht unbedingt perfekt aussehen wird.


----------



## Yangsoon (24. Februar 2009)

omg blizz versaut einem alles wollte das vid sehnieses Video ist aufgrund des Urheberrechtsanspruchs von Blizzard Entertainment nicht mehr verfügbar.


----------



## Zodttd (24. Februar 2009)

N00ky schrieb:


> Ich denke er meint das hier:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_E0O4dKx0w
> http://www.mmo-champion.com/index.php?topic=32357.0
> 
> ...



rofl video aufgrund von urheberrechten von blizzard entertainment nichtmehr verfügbar


----------



## Lazarus07 (24. Februar 2009)

einfach bei youtube  nen bissel suchen da findet ihr das video wieder

hab aber leider immer noch nix von krieger gesehn -.-


----------



## kingkryzon (24. Februar 2009)

ScreamSchrei schrieb:


> Kann die Meinung irgendwie nicht teilen das, das vom Warlock schön aussieht. Finds langweilig.. haben wir neuerdings Flügel und sind Engel? Wäre mir neu.. sowas würde eher zum Priest passen. Scheint wohl extreme Geschmackssache zu sein.. ich finde bisher das T7 (bzw. T3) vom Warlock doch besser.


*hust* t6 und ja ihr habt flügel^^


----------



## Larmina (24. Februar 2009)

Rastas schrieb:


> /discuss (wer die Sets sehen will,Google is your Friend).


Wenn man schon einen Thread aufmacht sollte man sich auch die "Mühe" machen die Links dazu reinzubasteln... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (24. Februar 2009)

firehawk14 schrieb:


> 1 Farbe für 10er set
> 1 Farbe für 25er set
> 1 Farbe für non set epics
> 1 Farbe für NPCS/andere non set epics


bei den ersten beiden stimme ich dir zu, aber ich glaube eher, dass 2 farben für die pvp sets sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuramon94 (24. Februar 2009)

Ich persönlich finde gerade das Hunter-Set sehr gelungen. Sieht irgendwie gefährlich und "todbringend" aus^^.
Kommt nur mir das so vor oder sieht das Warlock-Set so aus, wie der Apotheker-Meister am Wrathgate das tut? 
Die Helme der Priester-, Magier- und Schurkensets sind wirklich misslungen. 

Grüße,
Nùramon@Norgannon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (24. Februar 2009)

Die Helme sehen ekelhaft aus aber ansonsten gefallen mir das blaue und lilane PriesterT super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hean (24. Februar 2009)

> Die Helme sehen ekelhaft aus aber ansonsten gefallen mir das blaue und lilane PriesterT super smile.gif


jop ich find das priest set auch am besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber weiß wer wann ein video mit den sets vom Warri, Dudu und Schamo rauskommt?^^


----------



## Falathrim (24. Februar 2009)

Für Warri will ich ein T2-Revival :>
Pala auch
Dudu is mir egal
Schami was im T6-Style


Find die Sets alle sehr gelungen. Die Warlocks beweisen mal wieder, dass sie die Lieblingsklasse von Blizz sind, DK sieht einfach fett aus, wenns auch nicht wirklich speziell ist, Priest und Mage sehen sehr geil aus, Hunter hat auch was, wär allerdings auch ein hübsches DK-Set gewesen. Rogue bin ich zwiegespalten, der Kopf ist potthässlich, aber der Rest ist Epic, besonders diese Krallen die aus der Schulter kommen...


----------



## Annovella (24. Februar 2009)

Finds lustig, dass die Sets schon seit circa 1,5 Jahren bekannt sind :>


----------



## Borre (24. Februar 2009)

Gruß

Also ich finde das Rogue-Set und das Warlock-Set am besten!
Priest geht auch noch, aber vom Hunter und DK-Set halte ich nicht so viel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mfg Borre


----------



## Snorry (24. Februar 2009)

ich hoffe das die schultern und der kopf vom pala nicht wieder solche hässlichen flügel haben


----------



## Jokkerino (24. Februar 2009)

Priester und Warlock sieht meiner Meinung nach am geilsten aus.
Da ich mir die letzten Beiträge nicht durchgelesen habe...wann werden die Sets eingeführt? 3.1?3.2?


----------



## Valnarr (24. Februar 2009)

Ja atm noch nichts vom Schami gesehen, kann mir jemand da was posten?


----------



## Aratosao (24. Februar 2009)

N00ky schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_E0O4dKx0w




"Dieses Video ist aufgrund des Urheberrechtsanspruchs von Blizzard Entertainment nicht mehr verfügbar. "




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Finde alle Recht gelungen, obwohl Magier eher nach Platte/Paladin aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (24. Februar 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Priester und Warlock sieht meiner Meinung nach am geilsten aus.
> Da ich mir die letzten Beiträge nicht durchgelesen habe...wann werden die Sets eingeführt? 3.1?3.2?


Mit Ulduar denk ich also 3.1


----------



## Ceilyn (24. Februar 2009)

gibts eigentlich schon ein bildchen vom dudu T8? :/


----------



## LiangZhou (24. Februar 2009)

Finde das Mage, Rogue und Warlock T8 hammer. 
Hunter sieht ziehmlich nach dem DK aus.
Wobei das Mage und WL nur bei weibl. Menschen/Belfs gut ausschaut (Meiner Meinung nach)


----------



## Jokkerino (24. Februar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Mit Ulduar denk ich also 3.1


Waass? Na hoffen wir mal das man den shit nicht wieder mit crap marken kaufen kann. Sonst haben viele Leute diese umsonst ausgegeben.
Finde die idee überhaupt schwachsinnig t7 durch marken zu erwerben.


----------



## Falathrim (24. Februar 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Waass? Na hoffen wir mal das man den shit nicht wieder mit crap marken kaufen kann. Sonst haben viele Leute diese umsonst ausgegeben.
> Finde die idee überhaupt schwachsinnig t7 durch marken zu erwerben.


Neue Marken -> Neues T8 durch Marken zu erwerben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (24. Februar 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Neue Marken -> Neues T8 durch Marken zu erwerben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Boah crap müll , scheisse!
Früher wars besser!
Entweder das T teil ist gedroppt oder nicht!BASTA!
Blabla, casual gamer crap, brauch ich nicht.


----------



## M1ghtymage (24. Februar 2009)

chrispeaces schrieb:


> Kann es sein das da der Pala fehlt?
> Das T8 vom Hexer find ich sehr gut gelungen



loool, ich find das sieht zu sehr nach diesen Vogelfiechern aus. Ansonsten gehts, wobei der eindeutige gewinner der Priester ist -> Hammer Style!


----------



## Birk (24. Februar 2009)

Ich find es hammer dass das Hexerset an den ollen Großapotheker angelehnt ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kujon (24. Februar 2009)

hehe arme schurken ^^ helm ausblenden und ein schicker haarschnitt ist wohl die bessere alternative ^^

aber so generell finde ich die sets schick, auch wenn ich die den klassen etwas anders zugeteilt hätte.

das set vom warlock würde besser zu druiden passen, aber warten wir mal ab, was es dann für die gibt.

und das vom mage würde meiner ansicht am hunter besser aussehen...aber alles in allem sehr gelungen.


----------



## Jokkerino (24. Februar 2009)

Kujon schrieb:


> hehe arme schurken ^^ helm ausblenden und ein schicker haarschnitt ist wohl die bessere alternative ^^



Ich finde es sieht haaaammer geiil aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pfropfen (24. Februar 2009)

Hmmm was soll man zu den Sets sagen...?

* Todesritter: passt zu denen die wir von den DKs (im Laufe des questens in Nordend) kennen
* Jäger: Sieht aus wie Plattenrüstungen und würden vom Style her eher ncoh zu den DKs passen
* Magier: Haben nen Papageien auf dem Kopf (Robe sieht man ja leider nicht wirklich)
* Priester: Zu große Schultern und Kopfteil passt eher zum Schurken
* Schurke: Sehen aus wie Schattenpriester
* Hexer: *BOMBE!!!* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Krieger und Pala leider nicht dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Waffen haben irgendwie was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 3r1k (24. Februar 2009)

Auf mmo sind auch die restlichen sets (bis auf schamane) aufgetaucht:

Krieger
Paladin
Druide


----------



## lord just (24. Februar 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Boah crap müll , scheisse!
> Früher wars besser!
> Entweder das T teil ist gedroppt oder nicht!BASTA!
> Blabla, casual gamer crap, brauch ich nicht.



naja man kann sich ja auch nur 2 teile per marken kaufen und du musst ja nicht die teile kaufen sondern kannst auch weiterhin ewig die instanzen laufen, bis alle teile gedropped sind.


----------



## DarkØm3n (24. Februar 2009)

Wieso ist es doof, wenn Fordring Pala T6 Set trägt, Mograine Dk T8, Rhonin Magier T8, Putess Hexer T8, usw. ?
Es sind HELDEN genau wie wir, also können sie genauso Klassenspezifische Sets tragen...WEIl Putess eben mit Seuchen spielt, was auf Hexer deutet, WEIL Fordring nun mal ein 'Heiliger' ist (also Paladin), WEIL Mograine ein Todesritter ist, etc.
Ich finde es gut, wenn ich ein Set tragen darf/kann/muss/soll, was eine Geschichtsfigur auch trägt! (Ok, X-Mal das identische Set haben klingt auch komisch, aber hey(!), wäre doof wenn es nur einer haben könnte).

Zum topic: Hexenmeister ist gelungen, auch wenn es schon bald etwas mehr Naturbelassen wirkt.
Jäger...naja, dunkel...frage mich, wie dieses Set heißt (meist war es ja XY des Gronnjägers, Gruftpirschers, Riesenjäger...).
Beim Magier sehen die Schultern eher aus, wie ein paar Laternen aus dem Mittelalter, die fest auf den Schultern sitzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Beim Priester T8 könnte man sich sogar gut vorstellen, dass dort ein paar Flügel zum Vorschein kommen, ähnlich dem Hexenmeister T6, nur eben ...helelr, heiliger.
Und naja, beim Schurken Set sage ich nur: Schultern kommen an die T5 Schultern ran und der Helm...naja: mein Beileid!


----------



## Schnappigatoah (24. Februar 2009)

Das set vom Warlock sieht aus wie ne Vogelscheuche ^^


----------



## RoGash (24. Februar 2009)

Ceilyn schrieb:


> gibts eigentlich schon ein bildchen vom dudu T8? :/



leider nein, die verlängerte wartezeit sollte eigentlich schon grund allein sein das das T8-Set alles wegrockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 3r1k (24. Februar 2009)

hmm guckt mal nen paar posts weiter vorne...


----------



## YasoNRX (24. Februar 2009)

3r1k schrieb:


> Auf mmo sind auch die restlichen sets (bis auf schamane) aufgetaucht:
> 
> Krieger
> Paladin
> Druide



Krieger sieht einigermaßen geil aus schulter mit Büffel geil ^^
Paladin geht so aber der helm (hannibal)^^
und druide ein mond auf der stirn und wieso mensch


----------



## Mozee (24. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube bei druide mensch weil sie es ja nur zeigen und mensch wohl als ersten in wahl kommt^^ aber Druide nen Garten an der Schulter^^


----------



## Willtaker (24. Februar 2009)

der pala sieht aus wie robocop^^


----------



## Kournan (24. Februar 2009)

Das Krieger-T8 sieht doch eigentlich ganz schick aus, das Thema mit dem Widder auf der Rüstung passt eigentlich ganz gut, bin ma gespannt wie der neue Deff-Schild aussehn wird um das Set komplett zu machen ;-)  ... allerdings kann ich mich erst richtig damit anfreunden wenn ich das Set mal an meinem Nachtelf sehe, sry männliche Menschen, aber euch stehen einfach keine Rüstungen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dudu sieht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. naja ein geileres als T7,5 werden Dudus so schnell nicht kriegen.

Und Pala sieht ganz nett aus obwohl sich der Helm meiner Meinung nach ein wenig seltsam anschaut


----------



## Ulthi (24. Februar 2009)

Hallo ,
Ich bin irgentwie sehr enttäuscht vom Palaset , das sieht ja mal gar nicht schick aus finde ich , vorallendingen der Helm ,
ich mein da ist ja fast gar nichts mehr *heilig* dran , es ist weder hell noch leuchtet es bzw hat das ja fast gar nichts mitn
Pala zutun.
Dabei hatte ich mich so gefreut auf ein neues schickes Set , dachte eher an so eine Mischung aus t2 und Priester t8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Ulthi


----------



## Mozee (24. Februar 2009)

Also warri t8 sieht wie ein mix aus t4 und 5 ^^ druide wird bestimmt gut auf meiner druidin nachtelf ausehen^^ Nature ftw^^


----------



## Firé_Loki (24. Februar 2009)

Ich frage mich was ihr alle vom schurken wollt ich heule jetzt gerad das ich net schurke main bin sondern mage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der helm sieht doch mal echt hammer aus passt zu nem tarn freak ^^ das man nur teilweise sein gesicht sieht das find ich ist der best gelungene kopf ever auch der kragen passt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mage sieht transformer mäßig aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lucifermaycry (24. Februar 2009)

Find das ganze Set relativ misslungen, nur der Warlock is wirklich hammer.


----------



## Lemôn (24. Februar 2009)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=10797

die Einfachheit machts


----------



## 3r1k (24. Februar 2009)

Schamanen T8


----------



## ---- (24. Februar 2009)

Als Hexer kann ich wirkich behaupten das ich auf das Aussehen der anderen Klassen neidisch bin ( naja außer vom Mage das sieht mir ZU Futuristisch aus).

Als Hexer bleibt mir nur übrig entweder Blind zu Spielen oder einen Eimer neben den Tisch zu stellen.


----------



## rofldiepofl (24. Februar 2009)

weiß jetzt nicht ob die frage schon vorgekommen ist, hab auch nich den ganzen thread gelesen, aber warum gibts die sets in so vielen farben? kann man die sich aussuchen? Bei T7 gabs ja 2 Farben einmal hero und einmal non hero aber hier?!


----------



## chiaxoxo (24. Februar 2009)

das ist auf blizzards faulheit zurückzuführen,damit kann man dann 10 andere farben für das gleiche modell haben und so tun als wär jedes anders


----------



## Falathrim (25. Februar 2009)

3r1k schrieb:


> Schamanen T8


Ich bin dann mal meinen Schami leveln *-*
Urgeil <3


----------



## chiaxoxo (25. Februar 2009)

Oh Gott die Sets sind ja ma sowas von Misslungen...

die einzig noch schönen sind Priester,Schurke,Hexenmeister


----------



## Melih (25. Februar 2009)

3r1k schrieb:


> Schamanen T8



Sieht richtig nice aus, besonders die schultern mit den Ketten


ps: bei einem Tauren und orc sieht das bestimmt 100 mal besser aus, die Dreaneis dürfen das net anziehen, zu schick für sie


----------



## Jahmaydoh (25. Februar 2009)

Das offizielle Lied zum Druiden T8 inkl. Vorschlägen zum Druiden T9-X:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QBF0pLGqyvU


----------



## kingkong23 (25. Februar 2009)

Hunter sieht am besten aus.
Und Mage.
Priest is auch nice


----------



## Redday (25. Februar 2009)

/worltoslöschen
/ignoreuser


----------



## Pluto-X (25. Februar 2009)

Also ich finde die sehen alle schrecklich aus !  Mix aus RoboCop und FlashGordon ^^


----------



## Crowser19 (25. Februar 2009)

Pala T8 sieht Kagge aus :/


----------



## Gnorfal (25. Februar 2009)

Allesamt durchgefallen, 6 setzen.


----------



## lock-1-0 (25. Februar 2009)

wie jeder sagt dass hexer geil aussieht^^ das set passt einigermaßen wenn man nicht gerade wie ich einen gnom spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marob (25. Februar 2009)

Meine Meinung zu den T8-Sets:
Paladin ist absolut unspektakulär und ich hätte mir da weit mehr erhofft/gewünscht.
Krieger ist ganz gut, wobei das "Widderthema" an Beinen und Schuhen leider nicht fortgeführt wurde.
Druide ganz nett, wobei der Mond vor der Stirn etwas deplaziert und "ideenlos" wirkt.
Schamane sieht wie üblich gut aus, ausser der Helm, aber den kann man ja notfalls ausblenden.
Jäger gut gelungen und passend zum Lichking-Thema.
DK sieht gut aus.
Magier ist extrem futuristisch und mMn absolut unpassend.
Hexenmeister als Anlehnung an die Apotheker gut gelungen.
Schurke ist anfangs gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber als "Täuscher" und "Trickser" ganz passend.
Priester ist mir etwas zu "wuchtig" und das vermummte Gesicht ist unpassend.

Alles in allem nicht schlecht, bis auf Magier und Paladin, die mir gar nicht gefallen.


----------



## soul6 (25. Februar 2009)

kreisch* was soll die maske im gesicht der priester ?^^ (zum glück kann man es im spiel ausblenden)
aber sonst echt nice das priesterset.

aber mein lieblingsset ist das der mage, denn ich stell mir gerade einen gnom damit vor, der irgendow in nordend rumsteht und das set trägt ........ 
da laufen sicher viele hin und wollen draufklicken, weil sie glauben es ist ein briefkasten oder irgendein Teil eines neuen quests  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg
randy



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edding8045 (25. Februar 2009)

Warum ist der weibliche pala bauchfrei?

aus meiner sicht ist das palaset das schlechteste von allen wenn es nicht besonders animiert gehts garnicht

die restlichen sets finde ich recht gut gelungen ausser paar helme aber die kann man ja ausblenden


----------



## Skelettkrieger (25. Februar 2009)

Also die Stylecompetition gewinnt immo der Hunter
Vorm Warri und DK auf den Plätzen.
Knapp dahinter der Priest.

Rest könnte minimal N1cer sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (25. Februar 2009)

Ich find eigentlich alle recht gelungen. Passt in de WotLK-Style und passt vor allem nach Ulduar.

Nur den Schurkenkopf werd ich vermutlich ausblenden :x


----------



## UpSiNd (25. Februar 2009)

Also das Schami-T8-Set find ich extrem stylisch <3

Kilt > all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Zum Pala-Set:



> The Paladin T8 head is going to be useful when you faceroll your way through the rest of WotLK.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceilyn (26. Februar 2009)

Jahmaydoh schrieb:


> Das offizielle Lied zum Druiden T8 inkl. Vorschlägen zum Druiden T9-X:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QBF0pLGqyvU




super dann sieht mein dudu net nur in baumgestalt aus wie ein baum, sondern auch wenn ich kein baumgestalt bin.. das freut mich ja tierisch.. koennte glueckskaefer kotzen *G* hoffentlich knappern die dann aber nicht an meiner baumrinde O.ô


----------



## Nicolanda (26. Februar 2009)

N00ky schrieb:


> Ich denke er meint das hier:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_E0O4dKx0w
> http://www.mmo-champion.com/index.php?topic=32357.0
> 
> ...



das Youtube video gibts gar nicht mehr. blizz hat es entfernen lassen. Hätte es gern gesehn das Video


----------



## Anburak-G (26. Februar 2009)

Also so richtig prall find ich die alle nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erle (26. Februar 2009)

Hier könnt ihr alle Sets anschauen!

Klick Mich

Das einzige Set was Style hat, ist das vom Warlock! Nur wenn man genau hinguckt errinert es sehr sehr stark an den Hochapothekar Putress!
Habs euch mal rausgesucht...
Putress

Das Druidenset find ich ist ein totaler Witz... Jetzt werd mein Heiler nicht mehr Bäumchen heißen, sondern eher Apflebaum...
Ich spürs schon im Raid werden sie flamen wenn sie mein Buffood auf meinen Schulter nicht anklicken können...

Kann nur sagen... Vielen Dank Blizzard... Bitte macht ein neues MMO, hätte da auch nen Tipp ----> Sailormoon und im gleichen Zug gebt den Druiden bitte nen anderen Kopf... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so long


----------



## Lari (26. Februar 2009)

Da machts nicht mehr BlingBling und die Leute sind frustriert, zugegebenermaßen nicht alle.
Äpfel/Pflanzen an Druiden? Oh wie abwegig...

Mir gefallen alle, ausnahmslos. Weil ich mit dem zufrieden bin, was ich geboten bekomm, und nicht auf DiscoStew Outifts stehe, wo alles blinkt, leuchtet oder was auch immer.


----------

